# Elmer's Una-Flow engine (nr. 48?)



## kc5ezc (Jun 11, 2009)

MJP, asked which issue had a copy of the subject engine. I am happy to report that Modeltec March 1990, page 20 has the plans.
He asked for a couple more of Elmer's engines, but I have not found them yet.
Contact info is in my profile if further info is needed.
John


----------



## rake60 (Jun 11, 2009)

Try this link John.

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html

Rick


----------



## deverett (Jun 12, 2009)

For details of Elmer's Engines, look at 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elmers_Engines_1/?yguid=133995445

There are 4 yahoo groups, but to see the contents you will have to sign up.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## kc5ezc (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys. I was responding to a member who asked if the una-flow engine was in
Modeltec. I am a member of the yahoo group and also have the issue of modeltec listed. I appreciate your help.
Just looked again and the query was posted in 2007. So Mjp or whatever may not still be around to get these messages.
I still have a bunch of old modeltecs mags to go thru and see if the other two engines he was interested in are there.
Thanks again.
John Burchett
in byng OK


----------

